# ÐšÐ³Ð± ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ð¹ Ð’Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¾ÐºÐ°



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks to my friend Brian Johnson.

It's a neat little watch. No quickset and a quirky crown. A nice addition to the collection and probably just for display.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

By quirky crown do you mean the famous crown 'wobble' ?


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Or that it's made of tin foil?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I figured that by using the word 'quirky', I would cover all bases.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s part of their charm 

I`ve got a few, great watches especially for the price


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Not long had one myself, still getting to grips with winding via old wobbly, but a fantastic watch, only gripe is the straps they come with (cheap looking and thin, 18mm looks too insubstantial an this kind of watch), I changed mine to a NATO and it looks good and feels secure, light and comfortable. Yours looks good on a good sized black strap, in proportion and "right". You should wear it though, I love mine on the wrist.

G


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

yddraig said:


> ...only gripe is the straps they come with.( cheap looking and thin, 18mm looks too insubstantial an this kind of watch).
> 
> G


Yeah, mine's the same. I'll probably get another strap as well.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

I really like these Russian watches - but like others have said, the straps/bracelets are a bit rubbish. Put mine on a Bond NATO, looks pretty good IMHO...

anyway, mine says Hi...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

HappyLad said:


> I really like these Russian watches - but like others have said, the straps/bracelets are a bit rubbish. Put mine on a Bond NATO, looks pretty good IMHO...
> 
> anyway, mine says Hi...


Thanks and 'Hi' back at you. Looks like a Nato Bond might just be the ticket.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

That's what I wear mine on too, though I think I'll get a thicker, better quality one soon.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I decided on this Kevlar with deployment buckle. Not here yet.( Pics from vendor)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you considered either of these straps which are available from Roy? :rltb:










The `Nylon Heavy Duty`s are quite chunky & "available in Black, Navy & Olive 18 & 20mm

Price: Â£3.00"

The Rubber Deployment Straps "are 3.5mm thick with Steel deployment buckle. Smooth on one side and ribbed on the other. Can be worn either way up. Black Blue and Red versions are availble

Price: Â£15.00"

Here`s couple of other watches of mine `NHD`s


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Have you considered either of these straps which are available from Roy? :rltb:


No...But Roy is making me something special. Stay tuned.


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

HappyLad said:


> I really like these Russian watches - but like others have said, the straps/bracelets are a bit rubbish. Put mine on a Bond NATO, looks pretty good IMHO...
> 
> anyway, mine says Hi...


very unusual and stunning watch!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice watches!!

I sold my Submariney / Naval one on here last year.. though I have a KGB one in the loft somewhere which I need to unearth and get worn, or sell!!

It's also got quirkiness on the crown!! :man_in_love:


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


Nice watch. What make is that?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

HappyLad said:


> I really like these Russian watches - but like others have said, the straps/bracelets are a bit rubbish. Put mine on a Bond NATO, looks pretty good IMHO...
> 
> anyway, mine says Hi...


 :wub: I want one just like that!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bio said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Just noticed your question sorry h34r:

It`s a...

*ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐžÐšÐ•ÐÐ `ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð'ÐœÐ¤` (Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF`) cal.3133 23 Jewels.*



















Apparently the original was issued to Soviet Naval Officers & one was used by Cosmonaut Valeri Iliyich Rozhdestvensky during the heroic rescue of himself and fellow Cosmonaut Vyacheslav Dmitriyevich Zudov on the ill-fated Soyuz-23 mission in 1976.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Bocktok on new Bandfever shoos...


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> bio said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

The Ruskies know how to make a watch B)

Sturmanske, this one has had the stopwatch disabled (parts removed, i have the parts somewhere  )










Flieger..










Another Flieger, this one has more wabi than the first...










Poljot chrono...










Hmmmm, i don't recall this one working ever for more than an hour, a perfect candidate for some TLC by Mr S Burrage :thumbsup: (it's the wobbly crown version too :naughty: )










John


----------

